# You should smell them!!!!!!



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I think I'm in love with the postman............


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

:dribble:Ohhhhh Man!!!:dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great pick up Dawg!*


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Can we trade postmen?


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Well I don't care about smelling something I don't have, now if you want to split them...then I would care about smelling them :biggrin:.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

If U need someone to test them for poison... I'm your man!! LOL Enjoy them my friend!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice I love the #4!!! If you ever want to make any trades let me know!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

**** is awesome :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

great stuff! Enjoy those bad boys!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Isom Heaven


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

oh wow...i was just looking at some of these from the DS!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet grab!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, very nice!!

Just had a Monte tonight, though it wasn't an ISOM.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

I have about 8 left from a box. Love the Monte 4's. Great smoke.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Very Nice Pick Up!!!*

Oh those are so good! I have a couple of those left...well...time for another box.
Thanks for reminding me:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

I want smell-o-vision.


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

If I close my eyes and concentrate I can almost smell them.  Enjoy them!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Been wanting to try the #4. I'm a fan of No. 2's, Edmundo's , and Petite Edmundo's. This would be up my alley.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice there. i can smell them from here


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

the full Monte !!!. nice selection ...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Tres bien mon ami, bon appetit!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet pickup


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice postman you have


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Send them all to me and then I can. HAHAHA


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow! Now that's a sweet pick-up.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

:dribble: Nice stuff, that's for sure.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

My favorite!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pickup!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pick ups


----------

